# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Medicijnen na beroerte

## Jan Laie

Ik ben 62 jr.. Zo'n 10 jr. geleden heb ik een kleine beroerte gehad. De symptomen daarvan, coördinatieproblemen met hand/armen, waren na ca twee weken verdwenen. Aangezien mijn cholesterolwaarden slechts "iets verhoogd" waren werd er toen gezegd dat ik "pech gehad" heb. 
Sinds deze beroerte slik ik bloedverdunners en cholesterol verlagers (aggrenox en simvastatin). Ik wil van deze middelen af, voornamelijk vanwege de bijwerkingen. Uiteraard kan dit alleen maar als mijn bloedwaarden goed zijn!
Kan ik dit in overleg met mijn huisarts doen? 
Er zijn beslist meer mensen in dezelfde situatie; zitten die ook de rest van hun leven hieraan vast? Zijn er mensen in een vergelijkbare situatie die ook gestopt zijn?
Bedankt voor reacties.

----------


## christel1

Persoonlijk denk ik dat je daarvoor toch beter ten rade gaat bij de neuroloog die je de medicatie heeft voorgeschreven waarschijnlijk. Welke bijwerkingen heb je eigenlijk van de bloedverdunners en de cholersterolverlagers ? 
Ik neem asaflow en zocor, ook een bloedverdunner en ook een cholesterolverlager maar ik heb geen enkele bijwerking, ja als ik me verwond dat ik dan heel snel bloed en ik altijd bloedstelpende watten moet bij mij hebben maar verder verloopt mijn medicatie in overleg met mijn cardioloog want het was voor hartproblemen dat ik deze medicatie moet slikken en ik ga daar niet zo maar over om te stoppen met die medicatie te slikken zonder de toelating van mijn cardio. Op 12 november moet ik terug naar de cardioloog zal wel zien wat hij dan zegt. 
Wat jij vraagt kan je eigenlijk vergelijken met iemand die diabetes heeft. Ze krijgen insuline maar op een bepaald moment staat hun suikerwaarde goed, dus dan zou je kunnen zeggen, ik stop met insuline spuiten of pilletjes slikken maar dan ga je weer de omgekeerde richting uit, dan worden ze weer ziek en ik denk niet dat het dat is wat je wilt. 
Een TIA kan terugkomen maar dan erger, dus ja ik zou toch uitkijken wat ik zou doen. 
En je bloedwaarden zullen nu goed zijn door de medicatie maar als je ermee stopt dan kan het na een tijdje terug verkeerd gaan.

----------


## sietske763

@Jan, statines, dus in jouw geval, simvastatine, is de boosdoener..
ik was er ook mee gestopt door de bijwerkingen, maar moet ook weer slikken vanwege hoog chol en risicofactoren in familie.

heb nu atrovastatine en dat is ook een ellende, maar er zijn andere chol verlagers zonder klachten hoor....ze willen eerst de goedkoopste middelen proberen en als je dan op je strepen gaat staan kan je andere, duurdere krijgen.
ik heb volgende week een afspraak bij HA voor heen ander middel, dat totaal niets met statines te maken heeft.
miss ook goed voor jou...even babbelen met HA....dat je ziek wordt door die ziekmakers...
gezien je voorgeschiedenis zou ik niet zonder arts stoppen

----------


## witkop

Ik had een cholesterol van boven de 8,en omdat ik geen statines verdroeg kwam mijn praktijkondersteunster aan met capsules rode rijst met q10
Nadeel is dat ze niet vergoed worden
Voordeel is dat na 3 maanden mijn cholestol 5.9 was
Dit werkt niet bij iedereen,maar bij 7 van de 10 wel

----------

